# For Sale: Momarsh Fatboy & Accessories



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

Just don't have enough time anymore to hunt ducks. Sellling my Momarsh Fatboy, paddle, pushpole and 2-doz G&H decoys. The FB was used for 4-5 hunts and the decoys look like new. Asking $850 for everything.


























[email protected]

Thanks,

JDG


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

man if i had an extra few bucks layin around i would jump on that. have some great uses for it.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

That rig won't last. I'm "boated out" or I would be on it like a fly on ----.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

dude 2 months ago I would have really thought of taking it. Just spent my duck hunting money on some new land though


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Check your PM's, Double Gun.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Got to say that I have thought about getting that boat off your hands. It is my favorite marsh boat that is made. It is the regular FB and not the Dp, correct? If it hasnt sold yet, I would be surprised. I have a 20 ga semi auto that I would offer as a partial trade. You can keep the deks.


----------



## Drewmond14 (Aug 31, 2009)

lab1 said:


> Got to say that I have thought about getting that boat off your hands. It is my favorite marsh boat that is made. It is the regular FB and not the Dp, correct? If it hasnt sold yet, I would be surprised. I have a 20 ga semi auto that I would offer as a partial trade. You can keep the deks.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Drewmond14????


----------



## Doublegun (Jun 26, 2003)

Boat is sold.


----------

